# Ummm, pull out...how much of his sperm get in?



## wonders10

Hi everyone,

I know that pulling out, etc are not necessarily effective forms of BC as I know some sperm will get in you, but how much exactly? Also, how much gets in if he went unprotected for the "first half" then put a condom on when we switched positions. I know these sound like idiotic high school questions, but I'm trying to learn how those little swimmers work lol

Thanks!


----------



## oceania

Hmm, I've used the withdrawal method successfully as a bc method for over a year now. According to newest research, the so-called precum has no sperm in it (the clear looking liquid). No sperm should get in you unless he pulls out too late in the end, and even 1 sperm is enough to make you pregnant. So it all boils down to how much self-control and awareness your oh has of when he is going to cum etc. I think especially if you put the condom on later on during sex you should be fine. But I don't recommend withdrawal for anyone who isn't ready for an oopsie - it would be fine for us if it happened but if you really need to and want to WTT then do use condoms or other bc methods.


HTH,
Oceania :)


----------



## brenn09

We only use the pull out method but we are both fine with a pregnancy right now. Don't use his method if you absolutely don't/can't be pregnant now. 

There is absolutely no way to know if he has left any sperm inside of you and if it is concerning to you, condoms will probably be a better option! Good luck!


----------



## loeylo

Hey, I am also currently using the pull put method, we have been since I miscarried in August, I ovulated in September, October, November and December and I am currently on my period. We have conceived using condoms and the pill in the past (condoms may not have been used correctly, pill definitely was) so for us, it it working well so far! 
I have heard if the guy pees between ejaculations then it clears the tubes of semen, so he then cannot get you pregnant with precum. That being said, sending him for a pee is a major turn off, so we rarely/never bother.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

We've been using pull-out for 18 months...I chart, so I make him pull out from CD5 until 3DPO, and outside those times we don't use any contraception at all, not even pulling out.

Either we're very good at it, or we're infertile...we don't have any children and I have never been pregnant, so I suppose we won't know til we TTC, but we have no reason to think there's anything wrong with either of our reproductive systems, so hopefully it's the former and we'll catch quickly when we start trying.

And what Loeylo says is correct, as long as he has a wee between ejaculations, his pre-come should contain no sperm. Still, if pregnancy would be a total disaster, use a method that doesn't depend on his (and your) self-control ;) Hubby tells me it takes a lot of willpower for him to do this right, and you definitely need to be open and communicative to make it work.


----------



## sausages

We have been using this method for ages now. In between all my pregnancies and since my last baby. It's worked well for us so far, even though i keep hoping for an oops!!! lol! :)


----------



## TwilightAgain

If your fella pulls out in time then no sperm will go inside of you - pre-come on the other hand will........

Pre-come does not contain sperm - unless your fella has previously ejaculated and not peed to get rid of anything left over.

If it helps, we've been using this method for 1 year and 3 months and.....no babies :)

However it depends on how experienced your partner is in knowing when to pull out in time and whether you trust him. It sounds like you have some serious reservations about this method so i'd advise looking into alternatives or at least doing some research on the net to give you a more informed opinion.


----------



## wonders10

Thank you everyone for your replies! I'm not intending on using this method on its own as I'm not 100% sure the days I ovulate. But occasionally we will do it because we both think it feels better without a condom lol. But I'm not really wanting to be on the pill. Getting pg wouldn't be a huge disaster but I definitely want to postpone it for the time being lol. I had always read that pre-cum had sperm in it...in many places actually, so who knew? Anyway, thanks for shedding some light on the subject for me!


----------



## Lara310809

Last I heard there was sperm in the pre-cum, but if the lady above is right then perhaps not. 

We practised the withdrawal method for 8 years with no problems, and we never paid attention to ovulation etc; as long as your OH is responsible with it, then it's actually a fairly good method of birth control, however I would never recommend it to a couple who cannot support a baby should they get pregnant. We could have had a baby; it would have been hard, but we could have done it. Had we not been able to afford it we would have taken much more care with contraception. 

But it worked for us; so well in fact that when we finally started TTC I assumed I was infertile, because how on earth does it work for so long? - I got pregnant in my second cycle :D


----------

